# Westpac Value Model



## oshcomau (2 September 2006)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could possibly please explain to me how the value tool (from Huntley's Investment Information) on the reserach tools section of the Westpac website works?

You type in the ASX cost in which is shows the current share price and then the 'value'. Does anyone know how this is calculated?

Also for people who use this are you able to explain how the 'book value per share' is calculated etc.?

Thanks in advance for your help. I have been reading most the threads whithin this forum for the last couple months however have never had the need to post.

oshcomau


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (2 September 2006)

Try 131331 and talk to the prompter! G'luck


----------



## bug (2 September 2006)

Have you thought of trying a better internet trading site like eTrade?

eTrade has Huntleys and a good variety of other research, with good explanations and definitions of terms.  Most of the material on the site is very easy to read.

I'm not sure how the "Value" feature works.  I presume it tries to indicate whether the current share price is under or ovalued, based on Westpac's idea of the fair market value.

Book value per share is normally the company's total assets on its books divided by its number of shares. The value is usually based on their financial statements, whereas market value is always a better gauge.


----------



## oshcomau (2 September 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I don't think calling will be much help as I doubt the person on the other end of the phone will know nor would they have the time to explain it if they did know.

I find westpac to be quite good however I will look into eTrade as to my understanding brokerage is $10 cheaper and that can add up.


----------

